# iv go a match!now have to eat healthy.



## tan26 (May 27, 2011)

hi im tanya i have finally been matched after 4 weeks am so excited.got wait for monthly then will start down regulation day 21 for 4 weeks am nervous have never done this before.am worried bout drug side effects as im quite hormonal anyway.i drink healthily anyway and have gave up alcohol and dont smoke, i have healthy diet except i eat cakes,chocolate ,ice cream u name it.do i have to give up sugar am stressing as healthy except that and i walk loads during week sleep well etc did you stick to usual diet?i eat lots fish,,tuna,eggs lots fruit and veg just have sweet tooth.anthing else you reccomend also am having multi vitamin and royal jelly.


----------



## kedmo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

No you don't need to give up sugar, just watch the amount chocolate due to caffeine content in it.  
Cut out caffeine based drinks or reduce them, start drinking lots of water now. Once stimming stage, eat lots of protein. Make sure your vitamin is suitable for preconception and has follic acid in it.


----------



## tan26 (May 27, 2011)

thanks.was just thinking iv gave up everything else dont know if i could live without sugar lol.only have cup of tea n morning other wise im a moody git.good luck to you too.x


----------



## hope3001 (Mar 19, 2011)

i tan26    ur allready doin a gud thing by not smoking and drinking i havent heard anything about giving sugar up and im currently egg sharing too im having egg transfer on monday with blasts so if u need to know anything just ask hun  coffee and tea and the chocolate is avisable to give up due to the caffine like kedmo1 said and also try to drink at least 2 ltrs of water to stop ohss . i brought the zita west book off amazon and it explains absoulty everything in it the book is a god send!! also got alot of info in there for foods x

good luk on ur journey  hope it is a succesful one xx


----------



## tan26 (May 27, 2011)

thank u and good luck to you too.some people i heard give sugar up i just wondered if thats the norm but obviously isnt.bet ur excited it just feels so real now, iv been wanting to get pregant again for years have 10 year old boy.x


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Good luck tan26, great to hear everything is going well. Folic acid, lots of water and the Zita West CD worked for me. I didn't give up cakes, choclate etc as the treatment is hard as it is, we have to have something to keep us sane   . Hopefully I won't be too far behind you   .
Lexig
xxx


----------



## tan26 (May 27, 2011)

hi lexig no hopefully your treatment wont be long.it does drag though doesnt it? my hours at work have been cut in half so iv more time to sit and wonder but itl be a good thing when i need time off work i suppose!.we took 4 weeks to get matched but i came up cmv positive which apparantly most people are but i would of been matched much quicker if i was cmv negative.no way i could give up chocolate lol was hard enough giving up my friday night whisky(s)


----------

